# flash or flash-like flip book



## impelus (Nov 29, 2005)

anyone know how to make one of these easily and cheap/free.

i see there are a variety of sites that have these, but they all are around 3$ per page. I have a 20 page pdf i would like to make into a flip book. i even have the files as individual pages in jpg,psd,and pdf format.

i dont want to learn flash. 

is there any other way to do this?


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

specify a bit more please... if you were saying you have jpg's of the pictures you want to make into a flash book make a website with a animated gif that changes picture to picture every 3 seconds 10 seconds, etc... or you could use a page redirect script less effective but still gets the job done...


----------



## impelus (Nov 29, 2005)

no, the person has to be able to click the next page to go there.
example of VCAB

http://view.vcab.com/showVCAB.aspx?vcabID=5Q60p7Q7496

but i dont need music, video, etc


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

i like that its pretty cool setup on that page, if you want it for just pictures there a onclick command you can use, just leave a note for users that they should be clicking the pictures to continue...

OnClick= is hte code for that just put it in the tag your working with, again you might want something just like what that guy has and in that case thats a little outa my league @ the moment im sure he probally used something to set it up instead of scripted that him self but cant be sure dont have the time to look @ the source code... hope this helped some, take care...


----------

